# Shillamill railway tunnel - July 2019



## Newage (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi All

So the Fluffy and Newage road trip ventured deeper and deeper in to Devon, the next port of call was the derelict Shillamill railway tunnel.

The tunnel was built in 1890 and closed to traffic in 1968, it is rock cut and part brick lined and is built on an "S" curve and is 603 yards long (And it was nice and cool after the blast furnace of the July Devon sunshine).

Pictures......

(The first shot is a bit wonky)






















There is next to nothing left inside the tunnel apart from a few old rail chairs and this cast Iron drain cover.






Thanks for looking and that as they say it that.
There are a few more pictures up on my FlickR site so head on over to:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157709573510336

All comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------

